# Bikes stolen from Handmade bike show



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I come with bad news. Bikes were stolen at the show on Saturday evening. At least 3 builders were hit but I only have details on Mint Cycles. Mint is an off-shoot of Titus Cycles and based in Arizona.

Thefts here are particularly bad since these shops like Mint care very small companies and are trying to bootstrap and grow their operations. One stolen bike hits them very hard.

Here's the info I have:
------
I would like to ask your permission to use your photos of the singlespeed 29er as well as the S3 29er on our webpage because those two bikes were STOLEN out of our booth and we are desperately trying to find them. We believe they were stolen between Saturday night and Sunday morning but event security claims to not know anything. 

thanks, 
christina / mint cycles 
--------

So please be on the lookout in the Bay Area, CA and in the online classifieds/auctions. If you have info email [email protected]

Here's the two stolen bikes:
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/723/medium/78849IMG_6492.jpg">

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/723/medium/78849IMG_6493.jpg">

francois


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

That is just wrong. I'll let the ladies over on my other forum know about this too.


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

*Wow*

That is just low......


----------



## SFCyclist (Oct 18, 2004)

*From Craig's List*

FWIW:

***********************
At the frame show last week end here in san jose??? 
while downtown the otherday i saw a very sketchy charachter on what looked like a dekerf.... 

email me at [email protected] 

http://www.craigslist.org/sby/bik/140544819.html
****************************


----------

